# whats this this growing in my vivarium



## Bryanmc1988 (Jun 22, 2014)

So one day I seen a patch of this growing in my vivarium ... Is it any harm to my frogs and what is it?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks like slime mold, your froggies are safe 

John


----------



## Slengteng (Sep 16, 2014)

FroggyKnight said:


> Looks like slime mold, your froggies are safe
> 
> John


That looks awesome! 
Here is the link from wiki, sounds like its a good thing to me!

Slime mold - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bryanmc1988 said:


> So one day I seen a patch of this growing in my vivarium ... Is it any harm to my frogs and what is it?


I concur on it being harmless to your frogs. None the less, it is very cool!


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Jun 22, 2014)

i heard there are some mold that is poisonous? what ones are they so that i can keep an eye out for them in case they do show up


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Its very hard to tell if your not familiar with them and in many situations, I would not be surprised if a microscope is necessary to accurately ID it. Lucky for us froggers, the dangerous species are very rare and I have never heard of a dart frog dyeing of a slime mold. Slime molds are actually very interesting organisms and I really enjoy finding whenever them show up in my frog tanks.

John


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Harmless, and thanks for sharing those amazing shots! Those are some great closeups!


----------

